# Er gaat geen ... voorbij of ...



## ThomasK

Dit heet een _balance construction_, of een balansschikking, lees ik, en vergt een negatieve zin vooraan, maar ik krijg het hele artikel daarover niet gelezen. 

Zaak is alleen of die constructie eenvoudig aan te brengen zou zijn. Als ik bij dit soort 'aanloop' houd, wel, maar misschien kan het nog eenvoudiger. 

En die 'of' lijkt mij echt mysterieus. Een 'disjunctieve' of is het, vermoed ik...


----------



## YellowOnline

Van Dale is uitzonderlijk technisch bij dat lemma:

_"na een ontkenning als inleiding van de vervolgzin in een balansschikking"_

Toegegeven, ik heb de tekst diagonaal gelezen. Het is een hele lap tekst op een nuchtere maag. Tot zover ik zie is de constructie met 'of' eigen aan een balansschikking. Zo zitten we in een mooie cirkellogica.


----------



## marrish

Ziehier een voorbeeld van dit soort constructie zonder een inleiding door een ontkennende zinssnede:

"Het scheelde maar een haar *of hij kwam* dik in de problemen."


----------



## YellowOnline

marrish said:


> Ziehier een voorbeeld van dit soort constructie zonder een inleiding door een ontkennende zinssnede:
> 
> "Het scheelde maar een haar *of hij kwam* dik in de problemen."



Dan is het ook geen balansschikking maar een eenvoudige tegenstelling 

Ziehier een compacte uitleg in de ANS.


----------



## ThomasK

marrish said:


> Ziehier een voorbeeld van dit soort constructie zonder een inleiding door een ontkennende zinssnede:
> 
> "Het scheelde maar een haar *of hij kwam* dik in de problemen."


Wacht even: 'maar' is een negatief gekleurd adverbium (wat ook verklaart dat 'only' in het Engels tot inversie kan leiden...).


----------



## marrish

^ Dit klopt inderdaad maar toch is het geen uitdrukkelijke negatie of ontkenning dus de definitie mag wat uitgebreid worden.


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> ^ Dit klopt inderdaad maar toch is het geen uitdrukkelijke negatie of ontkenning dus de definitie mag wat uitgebreid worden.



Ja, inderdaad. Het eerste deel van een balansschikking (ook wel negatief gebonden of-constructie of inverse disjunctie geheten) moet een ontkennend_ of restrictief e_lement bevatten. De ANS rept ongelukkig genoeg van een tussen aanhalingstekens geplaatst 'negatief element'. Op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/26/07/03/body.html rangschikt de ANS ook _pas_, _nauwelijks_ en _weinig_ onder de 'negatieve elementen'. Op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/04/03/03/body.html, bovenaan, legt de ANS uit dat het daarmee verwijst naar "bepaalde taalelementen die een negatieve betekenis, of althans iets negatiefs in hun betekenis hebben." Het zou misschien handiger zijn als ook de ANS een term als _ontkennende of restrictieve elementen_ gebruikt. Dat is toch wat duidelijker, al is het wel een mondvol.


----------



## ThomasK

Andere vraag: zou er een parallel zijn met het Engels of het Duits waar het gaat om het gebruik van 'of'?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Andere vraag: zou er een parallel zijn met het Engels of het Duits waar het gaat om het gebruik van 'of'?



In de link die je gaf in je post van 15 juli, 15.57 uur), rept onderzoeker Joop Malepaard van een "typically Dutch sentence type". Dat geloof ik graag. Het valt me ook op dat degenen voor wie Nederlands een tweede taal is, deze constructie eigenlijk niet gebruiken. Als het al gebeurt, dan hoogstens in overbekende uitdrukkingen als _het scheelde niet veel of..., __het kan niet anders of... _etc_._ Ik kan het ze niet kwalijk nemen dat ze er ver weg van blijven, want het is ook wel een wat buitenissige constructie.

De ons omringende talen maken waarschijnlijk altijd van het tweede tweede deel in de balansschikking een reguliere bijzin:

Balansschikking in het Nederlands: Er gaat geen dag voorbij of de buurvrouw komt bij ons langs. 
Reguliere hoofdzin + bijzin in het Frans: Il ne se passe pas un jour *sans que la voisine ne vienne nous voir*.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante verwijzing. Dank. Ik denk inderdaad dat ik mijn inspanningen terzake kan beperken, maar zo'n vaste combinaties als 'Het scheelde niet veel of...", "het kan niet anders of ...", lijken mij niet te complex en nuttig!


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Interessante verwijzing. Dank. Ik denk inderdaad dat ik mijn inspanningen terzake kan beperken, maar zo'n vaste combinaties als 'Het scheelde niet veel of...", "het kan niet anders of ...", lijken mij niet te complex en nuttig!



Inderdaad. Wat ik bedoelde te zeggen, is dat de meeste NT2-sprekers de balansschikking hoogstens gebruiken in overbekende uitdrukkingen, maar er niet zelf creatief mee aan de slag gaan. Daarvoor is de balansschikking waarschijnlijk te ondoorgrondelijk.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Inderdaad. Wat ik bedoelde te zeggen, is dat de meeste NT2-sprekers de balansschikking hoogstens gebruiken in overbekende uitdrukkingen, maar er niet zelf creatief mee aan de slag gaan. Daarvoor is de balansschikking waarschijnlijk te ondoorgrondelijk.


Ondoorgrondelijk? Voorbeeld?
Dubbele negaties zijn dikwijls heel link en er worden veel fouten tegen gemaakt. . Ik het Spaans krijg ik ze niet onder de knie zelfs.


----------

